# Dura Cable drain cleaning machine.



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I have Ridgid K-400 everytime I use the machine the 3/8 Cable easily kinck in the drum I am going to sale this machine very disappointed with K- 400. I went through 2 inch clean out access for to clear Laundry drain the cable went through Roots cleared the stoppage but I had to cut out the kincked cabel out of drum. Has Anybody used Dura Cable Machine how good are they? Appreciate any feed back ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Best machines I've ever used.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

happy plunger said:


> I have Ridgid K-400 everytime I use the machine the 3/8 Cable easily kinck in the drum I am going to sale this machine very disappointed with K- 400. I went through 2 inch clean out access for to clear Laundry drain the cable went through Roots cleared the stoppage but I had to cut out the kincked cabel out of drum. Has Anybody used Dura Cable Machine how good are they? Appreciate any feed back ?


We had a k400 machine and really liked it. We did have the occasional issues with cables but not as a regular thing. We now have retired the k400 and move over to the k3800.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

The K-400 is a handyman special, step up to the K-3800, Spartan 100 or DM-150.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

IMO, I would buy a Spartan Machine, or a Ridgid before the Duracable machines.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have one duracable machine with 50 ft of 1/4" cable. Use it on laundry stand pipes and bath tubs. Bought it used about four years ago. Just replace the cable every couple months.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> *step up to the K-3800, Spartan 100 or DM-150.*












Or he can just get a K-60. Asstime, you like K-60's right?.....:laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We have 3 General Speed Rooters (despite every other plumbing tool being Ridgid) and get great use out of them. Not too heavy and long lasting. One is 8ish years old and still performs like new.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> The K-400 is a handyman special, step up to the K-3800, Spartan 100 or DM-150.


Zackly! Even Homer stopped renting them...:laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

TO USE OR NOT TO USE A K400 Is not the problem ! :whistling2:

You never ever run a 3/8" cable to clear roots ! 

If you are running into roots it is time to get a clean out and run the proper size cable with a cutting blade on it,

If you notice you never see a VW bug pulling a big 18 wheel tractor trailer
down the highway and why is that ? :no:

Don't ask a 3/8" cable to pull a load it was never designed for get the proper machine and cable nuff said ! :thumbup:

It keeps coming back to the plumber behind the machine


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Or he can just get a K-60. Asstime, you like K-60's right?.....:laughing:




................ :whistling2:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The Duracable rep was in my area today and he looked me up. Had a cup of coffee with him. Real nice guy. I like that kind of stuff. It's good business.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

EPL Solutions in Orange has Duracable machines in stock. After checking them over and finding out Gorlitz has started using Chinese motors, I'm impressed. Not a fan of the air switch pedal however.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Not a fan of the air switch pedal however.


Why? I've had the same one a long time...
I did cut an inch off the hose a while back...

They do okay as long as you store them carefully and don't park the wheel of a mainline machine on top of them....:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

JK949 said:


> EPL Solutions in Orange has Duracable machines in stock. After checking them over and finding out Gorlitz has started using Chinese motors, I'm impressed. Not a fan of the air switch pedal however.


 I've had a couple of machines with built in air switches that I've removed the internal air switch so I could use a plug through switch on the machine. Gorlitz sells a plug through air switch as well as electric wire type switches. I also prefer how the Gorlitz machines have a recessed plug for their machines instead of a plug hanging on a short cord. That way you can plug up the machine with just one hand and there's no cord to risk being damaged. The MyTana has an advantage on their machines that their GFCI has a plug though option if you want to plug in electric lights when working in the dark. Has anybody had any problems with the Chinese motors on the Gorlitz machines?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Love my Duracable machines. So far so good.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I luckily got all Dayton motors on my last machine order from Gorlitz, guy had a 5 month old 68hd that had the Chinese motor in it and it was spinning a mile an hour and smelled burnt at the repair shop I go to


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mike Heilbronn with duracable mentioned at the pumper show in 2005 that the Gorlitz motor was changing. 
I'm assuming the mounts fit the same and Daytons can retrofitted. 

I remember another mfr changed to Chinese motors for a while, spartan, I think.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Mike Heilbronn with duracable mentioned at the pumper show in 2005 that the Gorlitz motor was changing.
> I'm assuming the mounts fit the same and Daytons can retrofitted.
> 
> I remember another mfr changed to Chinese motors for a while, spartan, I think.


Spartan is still using Chinese motors ! 
I see them on every Spartan they we get in for repair these days except for the very few that still have the old style motors :thumbsup:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Spartan is still using Chinese motors !
> 
> I see them on every Spartan they we get in for repair these days except for the very few that still have the old style motors :thumbsup:



I believe this is correct. I've had two Spartan reps reluctantly admit this to me.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I believe this is correct. I've had two Spartan reps reluctantly admit this to me.




Yes very sad but my new 300 has a black motor that says "made in china" :no:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Spartan is still using Chinese motors !  I see them on every Spartan they we get in for repair these days except for the very few that still have the old style motors :thumbsup:


Do Spartans break often?
What's the most common failure?

The only problem I've had with Gorlitz was the set screw that secures the drive plate kept cutting into the shaft and slipping again and again. After that pita event I just welded the damn thing. Lol


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> Do Spartans break often?
> What's the most common failure?
> 
> The only problem I've had with Gorlitz was the set screw that secures the drive plate kept cutting into the shaft and slipping again and again. After that pita event I just welded the damn thing. Lol



Depends on whose using them. I've only had to adjust the plate that holds the feeder in place from time to time. Maybe a retaining clip here and there. The handles on the 300 come lose after a while. A lot of other guys in the shop would break everything imaginable on them but that's there fault, can't blame Spartan. I've seen more than a few new motors burn out as well. Never happened with the older made in USA motors.


----------

